# 100hr maint Yamaha 70 four stroke



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My Yamaha 115 100 Hour service was around $350 at Jacks Interbay Marine in Tampa.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

dcollins said:


> What's the going rate for the 100 hrs service on a 70 four stoke Yamaha?
> 
> Usually take the skiff to Ft Myers Marine for They quoted $300-350.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seems like doing the engine and lower unit oil changes plus the water pump rebuild yourself could save you $200-$250 and trip to the service center.

Do they do anything with the injectors, or something else that is special? Or is that the way they insure their warranty?


----------



## dcollins (May 3, 2015)

$387 all said and done.


----------

